
Building a noise level dashboard for your office with a Raspberry Pi - vox13
https://medium.com/homeday/building-a-noise-level-dashboard-for-your-office-with-a-raspberry-pi-71360ee1ff46
======
noir_lord
I threatened to build something like this for my step-sons room but connected
to the router which would shut of network connection to all his devices by mac
address if the noise was over a certain level.

Only so many times you can tell someone to keep it down when playing fortnite
before technical solutins occur.

It was mostly a joke threat but since corona virus has everyone stuck at home
that mostly is increasing...

~~~
vox13
Yep, I can relate to that :)

